# [VB-Script] Datei auf Festplatte kopieren und ausführen.



## maho15 (7. Mai 2004)

Hallo,
kennt jemand ein Beispiel wie ich mit VBScript im IE eine Datei von einer Internetseite herunterladen kann und danach ausführen?

Achja, ich möchte keinen Virus oder ähnliches machen.
Brauche das für ein Intranet einer Firma.


----------



## maho15 (12. Mai 2004)

*hat keiner ne ahnung?!*

hat keiner ne ahnung?!


----------



## maho15 (14. Mai 2004)

falls das nicht geht dann sagt es bitte.


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Mai 2004)

Hallo...


in der Praxis wird das nicht gehen, da die Sicherheitseinstellungen des IE das in der Regel unterbinden.

In der Theorie gehts nur über Umwege, denn da das VBScript im IE Clientseitig ausgeführt wird, kannst du damit nicht serverseitig aufs Dateisystem zugreifen.

Du müsstest dir damit mit einem Workaraound helfen... eine serverseitige Sprache liest dir die entsprechende Datei als String in eine VBS-Variable.... 

wenn es dann der Zufall will und doch jemand alle Türen sperrangelweit offen gelassen hat, kannst du auf dessem Rechner eine neue Datei anlegen, diesen String hineinschreiben und die Datei ausführen lassen....ist aber höchst unwahrscheinlich, dass das jemals passieren wird.


----------



## maho15 (14. Mai 2004)

ok, danke.
habe ich fast befürchtet.


----------

